# animal lovers.. positive tsunami story



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

* Experts: Tsunami Kills Few Animals

YALA NATIONAL PARK, Sri Lanka (AP) - Wildlife officials in Sri Lanka expressed surprise Wednesday that they found no evidence of large-scale animal deaths from the weekend's massive tsunami - indicating that animals may have sensed the wave coming and fled to higher ground.

An Associated Press photographer who flew over Sri Lanka's Yala National Park in an air force helicopter saw abundant wildlife, including elephants, buffalo, deer, and not a single animal corpse.

Floodwaters from the tsunami swept into the park, uprooting trees and toppling cars onto their roofs - one red car even ended up on top of a huge tree - but the animals apparently were not harmed and may have sought out high ground, said Gehan de Silva Wijeyeratne, whose Jetwing Eco Holidays ran a hotel in the park.

``This is very interesting. I am finding bodies of humans, but I have yet to see a dead animal,'' said Wijeyeratne, whose hotel in the park was totally destroyed in Sunday's tidal surge.

``Maybe what we think is true, that animals have a sixth sense,'' Wijeyeratne said.

Yala, Sri Lanka's largest wildlife reserve, is home to 200 Asian Elephants, crocodile, wild boar, water buffalo and gray langur monkeys. The park also has Asia's highest concentration of leopards. The Yala reserve covers an area of 391 square miles, but only 56 square miles are open to tourists.

The human death toll in Sri Lanka surpassed 21,000. Forty foreigners were among 200 people in Yala who were killed.

? Copyright The Associated Press. All rights reserved. The information contained In this news report may not be published, broadcast or otherwise distributed without the prior written authority of The Associated Press.

12/29/2004 06:18 
APO *

this is such a cool story. they interviewed jack hannah (guy that brings animals on talk shows) on cnn, and he was saying that animals can sense the electro magnetic signals and can sense when something is about to happen.. and they move away from where those signals are coming from. he also said that its been documented that animals of different species communicate with each other when something is wrong. he said the fish can sense the vibrations in the water and start acting squirrelly.. and the sea birds see that and fly to land and start circling and squacking (ive seen this in hawaii before big storms).. then the land animals and small birds see that then they all start acting squirrelly and thats the signal that the sh1ts gonna hit the fan so they all split. its just so cool. i was really worried about all the nature preserves in those areas.. lots of orangs (shelly  ) im so glad that they arent like us and havent lost their 6th sense.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Amazing story sleepingbeauty.

Did all of the dogs and cats just leave their owners and flee for the hills? that is my question. I would much rather see a person die than see an innocent little doggie die.

I bet those animals were thinking "poor sons of bitches" when they were going to higher ground while everyone else went to the beach.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

many animals were killed in the villages and towns most likely cause they were domesticated and either tied or fenced.. unable to get away. but whatever animals could get away im sure they did. animals can do incredible things. they can smell/sense danger long before it arrives. i know that my dogs act squirrelly before storms and stuff. its too bad people werent more in tuned with their animals and followed them there would prolly be a much smaller body count. i guess they didnt grow up with lassie and flipper and skippy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Veryyy cool (and yes, I have much more sympathy for animals than for people....)

One of the things they "hear" or "sense" in earthquakes is the electro-magnetic force within the earth. Similar to how even domestic pets react to thunder/lightning sometimes. Beyond the five senses, there is SOME kind of "electro-magnetic" sensor that every creature must have, but that we humans aren't in touch with (or disregard because we don't Intellectually understand it).

My dog adores rain storms - will sit out back and just stare at the sky, fascinated by all the smells and sights. BUT....if we have lightening that's close, he comes in immediately. We're in virtually NO danger of actually being hit by it, but he knows when its close. When he comes in, I listen for the next thunder and notice how close it was to the flash. He's a flawless weather meter, lol

Love them critters,
J


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

My cat's five senses are no where near fully functioning (one eye, only one ear and one nostril works) so I figured that would make his sixth sense more developed, to the point of clairvoyancy. Wonder if he knew about the quake from here?

I am so glad the animals are ok. I really am. Still holding out hope for my brother's ex wife. I can't imagine how her parents must feel. The not knowing must be awful.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Maybe animals are just more nimble and better at climbing than humans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm sure it's a combination of many factors. I had read that article you posted sb, and got to thinking.............in areas closest to the epicenter, probably what saved the most animals is the simple fact that the places nearest to the beach were heavily populated with other animals - humans. At 500 miles an hour even a cheetah couldn't get out of the way quick enough. 
As distance from the start of things increased, however, particularly by the time the disaster made it a continent or two over (Asia, then Africa), you can bet the critters were letting each other know something bad was about to happen. That something was seriously out of balance. 
I'm sure even a cat with one working nostril would have been trying to make its way to higher ground.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

AHHH here something to chew on as well.. these smart ass animals have no owners now oh no!!! :?

http://www.wspa-usa.org/pages/392_tsuna ... ictims.cfm


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Good news about the animals.

I was concerned for the orangutans in particular but figured due to poaching they most likely keep themselves hidden from people as much as possible,deeper into the jungle.
They are so cute and unfortunately so endangered.
I'd put up a pic(sorry don't know how).

The domestic animals it seems did not fare as well.
Sad to say I suppose they will be last on the needy list.
I have given a donation to OXFAM but now will find an animal welfare group to give a donation to as well.

Cheers Shelly


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

> My dog adores rain storms - will sit out back and just stare at the sky, fascinated by all the smells and sights.


I'm imagining Janine's pug just sitting out there staring and it's really cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I love kitties and if rosie o'donnell was about to roll over an animal, i'd jump in front of the fat waste lesbian to save it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

was that supposed to be funny?

to be perfectly honest i think its kinda bullshit of you to pollute this thread ziggo. why dont you make your own thread to take dumps in and stay out of mine please.

thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Holy crap, your monkey got angry all of a sudden. Holy shat. I want you all to know that i have succesfully convinced my parents to not send 1000 bucks to SE Asia...because I gave them a great ultimatum. I wanted to have them pay round trip airfare to the area so i could volunteer (i'm not doing shite right now) and help out personally...and I was serious.

Hows that for pullution. Just because you are geographically closer than we are to the disaster doesn't mean I don't have heavy balls.

Oh, and now that ghost is gone, i think i'll be the official troll pf the forum. 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

how the f#ck is anyone here supposed to know that you plan to go help build mud and paper huts and help roast animals when you dont tell us? i aint no mindreader. all i know is what you type ziggo and its getting to the point where even IIIIII cant get the joke. when youre posting in a world of your own.. like you seem to be doing more and more.. yes its safe to say you are accieving serious troll status like slimer. id just like to request of you to think before you type lest YOU start spreading extoplasm all over the place. and everyone is left with this face.

:shock: WTFWUZTHAT?


----------

